# Long awaited REUNION post Sadie's back!



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

We met up w/ Jason at the truck stop,he couldn't stay long. It was raining and dark,so I climbed in the truck and loved all over my grand puppies.They missed their grammy too,I wish I could have gotten piccies but it was dark and raining pretty hard.

I got to love and kiss on them for about 20 minutes while Al was helping Jason adjust a headlight. Grammy got Sadie a new collar and matching leash,made them both new name tags w/ phone numbers,their names and stamped some butterflies and flowers on them.... 

My grandpuppies were all over me like velcro,I love them so much... Tasha's hips were bothering her and she was kinda wimpering,this rainy weather and the dampness,grammy gave her a hip massage... Sadie got lots of kissies too,lots of belly rubs,her favourite...

I put her new collar and matching leash on her w/ her new dog tags and replacement rabies tag. 
I was covered in doggie fuzzes,I didn't want to brush them off... People stared at the gas station,I told them why I was covered in doggie fuzzes,they must have thought I was nutts, but didn't care,I was just sooo happy to see them both.

Jason showed us piccies of the area she was lost in,mountains and wilderness. Seeing that place, she was soooo lucky to have made it. It's real wilderness out there near the reservation. when Jason called that day,I honestly thought she was a gonner...I'm glad I didn't see piccies of that area until now... I google mapped it,all that desolate area,mountains... deep woods....

We'll have a proper reunion w/ lots of piccies when he comes home for home time in late December.
I'm really sorry I couldn't get piccies,I know everyone was wanting to see them. It was just too rainy and he didn't get to the truck stop until 10:30 tonight,we just got home ourselves now.

Thank you so much ,everyone on SM that helped Sadie w/ prayers and positive thoughts, and ideas to help. It helped me get through this,and I know it brought Sadie home to us!
I'm so sorry we couldn't get piccies but I promise soon. I can maybe get Jason to email me some piccies. 

Now I can get a true restful sleep now.

THANKS AGAIN,SMer's ,Sadie is safe now,because of all the love on this board!
I can't thanks everyone enough!

♥♥♥ Thank you,thank you,thank you,thank you,thank you,thank you!!!♥♥♥:chili::chili::chili::chili::chili::grouphug::grouphug::grouphug::grouphug::heart::heart::heart::heart::ThankYou::ThankYou::ThankYou::ThankYou::smootch::smootch::smootch::SM Rocks!:


----------



## Sandcastles (Jul 7, 2010)

Great news - I wish that Jason would have left her with her grandmama for a few . . . . . . years 

I'm so happy that she's safe.


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

*Yipeeeee! Sadie is really SAFE now!*


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Sadie and Tasha are staying w/ grammy when he gets back for home time, I get 4 days w/ my big grandpuppies! Can't wait,I do miss them so much...

I cried all over them when I saw them,even Al got misty eyed....


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Oh, Michelle ... I am sooooo happy for you and your grand puppies!

I wish you pleasant and peaceful dreams tonight!:tender:


----------



## yeagerbum (Apr 20, 2010)

This is wonderful! :grouphug: Your efforts have paid off and now she is back home, safe and sound  such a heart warming story


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

Will you be getting them microchipped?

I'm so glad Sadie is safe and back on the truck with Jason.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Now this is the 4th great piece of news in 24 hours---too much for words!

GOD IS GOOD ALL THE TIME, and sometimes we actually realize it big time.
:wub::wub:


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

What a stress reducer for you now that he's home. I still think he should be with you, LOL.
Sleep well tonite my friend.:wub:




michellerobison said:


> We met up w/ Jason at the truck stop,he couldn't stay long. It was raining and dark,so I climbed in the truck and loved all over my grand puppies.They missed their grammy too,I wish I could have gotten piccies but it was dark and raining pretty hard.
> 
> I got to love and kiss on them for about 20 minutes while Al was helping Jason adjust a headlight. Grammy got Sadie a new collar and matching leash,made them both new name tags w/ phone numbers,their names and stamped some butterflies and flowers on them....
> 
> ...


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Hooray - such good news!!!


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

What a way to wake up and read this news!!! Yea.......Sadie's Home!!!!!
:chili::chili::chili::chili::chili::chili::chili::chili::chili::chili::chili::chili::chili::chili::chili::chili:


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Oh my goodness :chili::chili::chili:

Thank the Lord!!!!

I'm so sorry- I don't even know how I missed the previous thread that Sadie was lost....How scared you all and Sadie must have been......

Yeah!!!! She's safe!!! Fantabulous news!!!


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

What wonderful news!:chili::chili::chili: It truly is a miracle she survived. I am so happy for you and Jason. :wub:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Great news that she is home and safe!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

They're getting micro chipped on his home time at the end of December. I couldn't get them in until then,at the vet since thi time of year is busy.Folks are gettign ready for holidays and travel so many are gettign their fluffies caught up on vaccinations before the holiday travel or to ready them for boarding.

I'm just soooo amazed she came back to us and we didn't loose her..she wasn't injured or attacked... Her collar either came off or was removed,either way,she was safe and we got her back. She has a new collar and leash,he didn't have her on a leash,so I'm sure she wouldn't hav run off.
Why people don't put the onleash ,I don't know,I do mine all the time,even in our own yard.
She's home and safe and thank you everyone on SM!

Hugs!


----------



## missiek (Jan 2, 2010)

What a relief! WooHoo! :cheer: So glad she and your son are reunited! 

And don't worry about animal fuzzies! lol I wear lot's of them everyday


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

I am really thrilled for you :grouphug: what an awful time you have had. I know the feeling of a lost dog  my daughters dog went missing over Christmas a couple of years ago. We never got her back.  I think she was stolen.


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

I am so happy for you!!!! It must have been a wonderful reunion!!!!!


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

:chili::chili::chili: :chili::chili::chili: :chili::chili::chili:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

:cheer::cheer::cheer::cheer::cheer::cheer: What a relief. Don't even apologize about the lack of pictures. All we really wanted to know was that Sadie is safe and sound and that you got your Grandma kisses in. The rest doesn't matter.


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Yeah baby!!! So happy for all of you, and, me too. 
xoxoxoxoxooxox


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

silverhaven said:


> I am really thrilled for you :grouphug: what an awful time you have had. I know the feeling of a lost dog  my daughters dog went missing over Christmas a couple of years ago. We never got her back.  I think she was stolen.


I'm so sory to hear that. I'd be heart broken.
The "not knowing" is the worst. Don't give up hope.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I believe with all my heart God was protecting her, he heard our prayers. I just want to say THANK YOU LORD, I'm so happy for you Michelle, I know how much you love her.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Paula -- I agree. God listened to all of our prayers and helped to lead her to safety. Thank you Lord.

Michelle -- this is wonderful news. Yippee -- Sadies back!!!:chili::chili:


----------



## Silkmalteselover (Apr 1, 2010)

michellerobison said:


> My grandpuppies were all over me like velcro,I love them so much... Tasha's hips were bothering her and she was kinda wimpering,this rainy weather and the dampness,grammy gave her a hip massage... Sadie got lots of kissies too,lots of belly rubs,her favourite...
> 
> I put her new collar and matching leash on her w/ her new dog tags and replacement rabies tag.
> I was covered in doggie fuzzes,I didn't want to brush them off... People stared at the gas station,I told them why I was covered in doggie fuzzes,they must have thought I was nutts, but didn't care,I was just sooo happy to see them both.
> :chili::chili::chili: OH HAPPY DAY :chili::chili::chili: Michelle What a story of your love for your grandpuppies... Oh how I can relate to "WHO cares if I have doggie fuzzes on me".. it made me have my SM giggle for the day.. Thanks so much for sharing.


----------



## ann80 (Jun 13, 2009)

arty: BEST NEWS I HAVE HEARD ALL DAY! arty:


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

:chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili:


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Like I said I have so many to thank on Sm fo rbeign there,keeping positive thoughts and prayers. People who don't give SM a chance,when they hear something they don't like are missing out. It's such a small percentage of conversations to make a judgement on.
I hope the newbies will lurk and see we're all about the fluffs here ,but we're a lot like family,we dissagree at times but we do it for a good cause and we do love the members on the forum and care about their needs and their fluffs.

SM rocks!


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Oh Michelle, I am so sorry, just catching up on what happened. Oh huge hugs to you!!! Oh thank God, Sadie is back. I can't even imagine what you were feeling.

I feel so bad for not seeing all of this before, just know how grateful and happy I am for all of you, that she is back home. Huge hugs.


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

:SM Rocks!:




michellerobison said:


> Like I said I have so many to thank on Sm fo rbeign there,keeping positive thoughts and prayers. People who don't give SM a chance,when they hear something they don't like are missing out. It's such a small percentage of conversations to make a judgement on.
> I hope the newbies will lurk and see we're all about the fluffs here ,but we're a lot like family,we dissagree at times but we do it for a good cause and we do love the members on the forum and care about their needs and their fluffs.
> 
> SM rocks!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I don't know if I posted piccies of Sadie but here they are. Tasha is the Rottweiller. They're my little grandpuppies..

Thanks again SM,my grandpuppies were reunted and the family will have happy holidays now.:chili::chili::chili:


----------

